# Pioneer Elite SC-57



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Uhm... Has anyone seen one of these yet?

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/AV-Receivers/Elite+Receivers/SC-57


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got an SC-55. I just plugged it in about an hour ago, so I don't have much insight at this point. 

I can answer questions as asked, but a review of the sonics might take a while because as of last week, I've got no speakers any more (new DIY builds in progress).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Dale, I must say the D3 Amplifiers are much better than I expected them to be. I really thought they were going to be a pretty big downgrade from the B&O ICEPower Modules, but when Bench Tested their output power into 5/7 Channels was still over 100 Watts. While slightly less powerful than the 35/37, the differences are not vast. I do still greatly prefer the Industrial Design of the 35/37 and would still choose them over their 55/57 counterparts.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree and would choose the 37 over the 57....


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

Just went and had a tour of the 57 with some guys over at Magnolia. I thought the system did rather well when they put it through the workout. In talking to them, they still feel the SC-35 (which I own and love) and the 37 are recommended over the 55 and 57.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input, we've contacted Pioneer to get a review unit so we can do a comparison against the SC-37 that Dave reviewed last year. Hopefully we'll know something soon. There may be some angst against since Pioneer decided against using the B&O Class D's and instead opted to do a new Class D in hopes of getting a more neutral tone. I had the SC-05 for a while and loved it and am real curious how these new amps stack up.


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

Dale, I look forward to the review being done. It would be nice to see how the 57 compares to the outstanding review of the 37 from last year.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

SSgtMaddog said:


> Just went and had a tour of the 57 with some guys over at Magnolia. I thought the system did rather well when they put it through the workout. In talking to them, they still feel the SC-35 (which I own and love) and the 37 are recommended over the 55 and 57.


Seems to confirm what we have been expressing here....What reasons did they give for there preference ? :huh:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

hgoed said:


> I've got an SC-55. I just plugged it in about an hour ago, so I don't have much insight at this point.
> 
> I can answer questions as asked, but a review of the sonics might take a while because as of last week, I've got no speakers any more (new DIY builds in progress).


What is your speaker design ? I just built my 5.1 speakers w these DAYTON PT2C-8's and they are amazing w my SC35 .... oddly - they were at a much lower price point then , only 4 mnths ago ($38)

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=275-085


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm doing a full-range driver design for the mains and at least two different designs for the subs. If you're interested, I can PM more so as not to divert this thread too much. I'll also be posting build threads once I see how things turn out (if everything sounds terrible, I'm not going to show too much).


----------

